# Forest Service Gates



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know the laws pertaining to the access of forest service roads behind a locked FS gate? 

I have a couple buddies who work for the FS and have a FS key that gives them access to these roads. They have talked about using these keys to get back in where most people can't during the hunts. 

Is this illegal? Anything wrong with this? 

Just wanted to hear people's thoughts on the subject.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm willing to bet they would get fired. My Dad and Brother work for the Forest Service, I guess I could ask them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

those keys are to be used for FS directed work/business only. We get keys all of the time for spring development/redevelopment. I have 7 of them right now. Would never consider using them for recreational activities.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They'll lose there jobs, and they should.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

...unless that recreational activity directly pertains or is a part of their work. I can definitely think of examples....


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Just lock the differential and pull a rock out of the way and then drive around the stupid gate. We all own the rocks anyway....that is, if you feel the need to access that road over everyone else. By the way, there aren't many road closures where you can't access the desired area via an open road. Wouldn't you rather walk the road absent the sounds of an engine? I prefer to walk them myself.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Local cattlemen associations have keys to FS gates. Sometimes in the late season during a cow elk hunt the cattlemen feel the 'need' to take a drive and look for any stray cattle that were left behind after the roundup. If by happenstance they see an elk and fill their tag--well it just sorta happens.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm with you Shawn. I always prefer to hike (don't even own an atv). Just wanted to hear if there was anything wrong with this or if they got this privilege from working with the FS.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

When the federal government has bankrupt itself and the states re-organize, those federal lands will be controlled by the states and we will re-think public access to public land.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

actually we will be wondering what happened to all of the public land after it is sold off to the highest bidder


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

They will all be developed by our gov and his cronies.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Safer with the Feds than Utah State.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

If an area is gated to prevent motorized access to unauthorized persons then they have no reason to unlock a gate unless it is for work only, they will be reported and fired.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> actually we will be wondering what happened to all of the public land after it is sold off to the highest bidder


Don't discount the fact that the state may decide to "take" your private land and convert it into a WMA. Happened about 50 years ago in Louisiana to my grandfather. Land he had owned for 40+ years and the state decided they could manage it for public use better than he could. He allowed free public fishing and limited private hunting. He got paid mere pennies on the dollar of it's actual worth. Now the area is a terrible fishery and the hunting is pathetic due to duck hunters by the zillions shooting like crazy in there.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't discount the fact that the state may decide to "take" your private land and convert it into a WMA.


Don't doubt your knowledge of Louisiana one bit, but I'd be very interested to hear of a single instance when this has happened in Utah.

Meantime, I've never seen any locked USFS gates anywhere this time of year. Closed gates, sure - they're to contain livestock. Open, go through and close them behind you. Where are these locked gates and why are they locked?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Quite a few locked gates in the Uintahs


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Quite a few locked gates in the Uintahs


Thanks. Know why?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't discount the fact that the state may decide to "take" your private land and convert it into a WMA. Happened about 50 years ago in Louisiana to my grandfather. Land he had owned for 40+ years and the state decided they could manage it for public use better than he could. He allowed free public fishing and limited private hunting. He got paid mere pennies on the dollar of it's actual worth. Now the area is a terrible fishery and the hunting is pathetic due to duck hunters by the zillions shooting like crazy in there.


Which WMA was it, I'm from down there and I'm pretty sure which one it was!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

gate to steel creek locked, west fork of blacks fork locked. hoyts peak locked after 9/7. hobble creek locked both sides in late november, dec, gardner fork locked from early spring till runoff is over. a few examples. some like hoyts are locked at recommendation of utah fish and game (as the usfs tells me) some are locked to prevent damage to roads, others for management reasons.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a list of locked gates too. So, federal management of our forests is better than what the states would do? Really? Two words: PINE BEETLE! The feds have zero local interest in preserving the forests or managing them for those who care most for them. I don't want any state selling prime hunting lands to private holders who will deny access to them, but I do think the state cares more about land inside its borders than some cubicle monkey in Washington.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Safer with the Feds than Utah State.


:closed_2:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I have a list of locked gates too. So, federal management of our forests is better than what the states would do? Really? Two words: PINE BEETLE! The feds have zero local interest in preserving the forests or managing them for those who care most for them. I don't want any state selling prime hunting lands to private holders who will deny access to them, but I do think the state cares more about land inside its borders than some cubicle monkey in Washington.


I disagree with you about the state caring. They do not. The state or DWR has closed more land or mismanaged more land than the feds in my opinion. You think the feds dont care about the pine beetle. Just what is your solution to them? If you have an idea, share it.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Folks in Washington own the trees and hills in Utah just as much as the locals. 

Just like the folks of the Wasatch own the deer on Monroe. 

It's a shame really.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Take a look at a city or county park. Locals care more than bureaucrats because we have interest in our own backyards. How difficult is it to access the interior secretary as opposed to a city or county counsel member or even a state senator or representative? Hell, I've always gotten a response from a sitting Utah governor every time I've sent a letter. Cubical monkeys, could care less about the forests we all spend time in, love, and cherish. 

Concerning the pine beetle, I would have let mother nature go to work. Overly aggressive fire suppression, almost complete elimination of logging permits, over logging where permits are granted, miles of red tape in research of how best to counter the damage being done by the bug. Poor management. On the other hand, there are counties and even property owners who are ON SCENE managing their resources ensuring that if trees are logged, trees are replanted. Ensuring that if beetles are killing trees, that those age groups of trees are thinned, dead or sick trees are isolated or removed, and healthy trees are monitored while prescribed burns are allowed to actually control the beetle population. 

I could give a rats butt about someone's lawn in Maine. But I will work to the bone to care for my lawn and will say something if my neighbor's lawn turns to crap or if the park my kids play on are neglected and allowed to deteriorate. Federal management is an oxymoron. Mismanagement is more like it......counter with a successful federal management program. Ya can't!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I've always gotten a response from a sitting Utah governor every time I've sent a letter.


 Me to. One of their automated responses that say nothing.



klbzdad said:


> h.
> Concerning the pine beetle, I would have let mother nature go to work.Overly aggressive fire suppression,


Are you saying to just let it burn?? That is a dumb idea. Think of the results of that.



klbzdad said:


> h.
> On the other hand, there are counties and even property owners who are ON SCENE managing their resources ensuring that if trees are logged, trees are replanted. Ensuring that if beetles are killing trees, that those age groups of trees are thinned, dead or sick trees are isolated or removed, and healthy trees are monitored while prescribed burns are allowed to actually control the beetle population.


Just where is Utah is a county or even a landowner paying out the money to do any of that?? I doubt that any county or land owner in the country is paying money to control the pine beetle.


----------

